
Ask HN : What do you do when you feel like a loser?   - init0
Even though you are better than your peers in terms of $$, job and status. But deep inside you feel that you have not achieved much in life. BTW i'm 25
======
patio11
There's a sort of generational ennui, in that the traditional milestones of
adulthood have largely been eroded in the last sevenish decades and we're
raised with a clear set of expectations and paths for success (and feeling
successful, being seen as successful, and being told we're successful) which
function right up until age 22, at which point life loses virtually all out-
of-the-box structure and you have to supply your own. Some people adjust to
that transition better than others.

Random advice?

Don't hang around with anybody who routinely asks "Why am I a loser?". There
is a tight feedback loop. (This is a subset of the more general rule
"Associate more with people who you'd like to be like and less with people who
you wouldn't like to be like.")

You know those guys who say that exercise and diet cure almost everything?
They're a lot more right than I would have credited them 10 years ago.

If job / career / $$$ are not primary happiness drivers for you (which is
Totally OK), then figure out what is and take the obvious steps towards
getting them.

~~~
codegeek
"Associate more with people who you'd like to be like and less with people who
you wouldn't like to be like"

This. I always tell exactly this to my friends who come to me for advice
related to career. You want to be a successful manager/executive ? Try and
associate with those. You don't want to be a loser in life ? Stop associating
with ppl who always think so about themselves.

Overall, associate with people who _you_ think are _better_ than you in the
context of things that you wish to achieve.

~~~
init0
I don't want to be like my co-workers, but I still need to be with them :\ I
want to be one amongst the great developers, with whom I'm already coding :)
So this is kina mixed emotions. I'm so there, but still so far!

------
forgottenpaswrd
Travel to another country NOW.

I know you are American, why?, because "loser" is an American word, as an
American friend told me "In America everything is about money and they have
this word they are always using, loser".

Go to Brazil, India, Rift Valley in Africa and contemplate how people could be
10 times more happier than you having 10 times less and think about that. Look
at how people live in communities there and not isolated like in the US, where
places to walk and talk with your peers simply do not exist, unless you have
lots of money(but not time) to enjoy it.

$$, job and status is an external thing, we need a minimum those things, but
is not going to make you happy over it. You are not going to eat 10 times a
day, or drive two cars at the same time, are you?.

You also need internal things to make you happy. For every person is
different. E.g I need to create new stuff for feeling alive, I need to spend
time with my girlfriend, touch and feel her, money(once my necessities are
satisfied) is nothing in comparison.

~~~
eshvk
> Go to Brazil, India, Rift Valley in Africa and contemplate how people could
> be 10 times more happier than you having 10 times less and think about that.
> Look at how people live in communities there and not isolated like in the
> US, where places to walk and talk with your peers simply do not exist,
> unless you have lots of money(but not time) to enjoy it.

 _cough_ bullshit _cough_. I grew up in Africa and spent ten years in India.
There is nothing magical about communities there that will solve the OP's
feeling of being a loser or not. Just because people are forced to interact
with community or family because they have no space or they have deep cultural
ties doesn't mean that they automatically become happy. I have known enough
people who are deeply sad within and keep up fake appearances just to make
others think that they are doing OK. Also, the other thing about these
societies is the lack of filters: People will tell you straight to your face
that you suck and are worthless. I am unsure of how going to these countries
as tourists and getting enamored by the external facade is going to help OP
get over feeling like a loser. Also, everywhere you will find people who like
the idea of money. I could argue that people here in the U.S. are more open to
the idea of finding themselves because of the societal safety nets (Yes,
despite all the shit flying in Congress, America has way better a safety net
than the third world) than people that live in the third world. The myth of
the primitive savage who lives a noble existence is just that... a myth.

~~~
init0
Myth! hmm ok... I heard yoga helps a lot and people in India must do a lot of
it to be happy :\ ? (Duh! foolish thought)

------
cafard
Work out, get a good night's sleep. Remember Tom Lehrer's words, "By the time
Mozart was my age, he had been dead for ten years.", laugh and move on.

Assuming that you have been working towards your goals since 16, that's nine
years. You have a reasonable expectation of four times as many productive
years in front of you, maybe five times.

~~~
init0
heh heh nice qoute!

------
theorique
Realize that I will die and that the things important to be now may not
necessarily always be important to me.

Let go of attachment to impermanent things like name and achievements and
reputation, and just go to work.

~~~
init0
So I must start being a machine?

~~~
theorique
No, a zen master

------
debacle
25 is a good age to feel like a loser - you've got another 50 years to do
something about it.

I find that writing down an internal dialog helps profoundly with isolating
the specific reason that I feel like a loser. Then, it's just execution.

------
bhousel
Run a marathon. It won't improve your $$, job, or status, but it will probably
be the hardest thing you've done up to this point in your life, and once it's
done you won't feel like a loser anymore.

------
napoleond
Go on a trip, and do something physical outside. Ideally, combine the two--I
went on a very long bicycle tour, but a running/kayak/canoe/hiking trip would
also work. Bonus points for making the trip itself an achievement, but even if
all you get is some clear-headed thinking in nature you should be fine.

------
jschuur
You only need to make a lasting difference for one new person in your life.
That way, the chain isn't broken. Anything on top of that is a bonus.

------
n2dasun
I just turned 36 and have recently felt a similar way, though I wouldn't go as
far as to call myself a loser. I distilled my understanding of that
dissatisfaction down and realized that I'm always consuming nowadays (video
games, reddit, HN, music, movies, food, etc.) and hardly producing anything. I
think we're all defined by what we create and the best place to look when
we're feeling out of sorts is in the fruits of our labor. I was always
creating something when I was younger. A comic book in high school, short
stories and poetry in college, and nothing significant now since about 2006
except for a huge home renovation and having two great kids. So, once I
realized (within the past 4 months) that I've stopped being a creator and
haven't been following my passions, I started taking steps to correct that. I
just got accepted to grad school for Software Engineering, so hopefully
that'll be the first step towards some significant progress, but I'm also
trying to take on some personal projects. And when I say personal projects, I
mean build something that YOU want to build, not something that someone else
wants from you.

------
confluence
Frankly? It's because you haven't achieved anything in your life of any real
import and you probably never will. But guess what - neither have 99.9999999%
of humans who have ever lived, or ever will live.

125 billion humans have walked the planet since the first Homo Sapiens first
roamed Africa. How many of them are remembered today? How many of them had any
real impact or achieved important things?

Statistically, it is unlikely that you will be either remembered, or in fact
have any real impact on the future of any great significance.

Thinking otherwise will merely depress you.

You are feeling like a loser because you are one - just like the rest of us.
None of us will be known a generation from now and furthermore our entire
existence will effectively be wiped away within 2 generations.

So do whatever makes you happy for the longest period of time and embrace the
pointlessness of your existence.

I know I have.

~~~
neilk
I think you're projecting your own problems here. OP did not complain about
cosmic futility or worry about being remembered a generation hence, just a
feeling they hadn't done much in life yet.

~~~
confluence
These achievements are ostensibly done for the purposes of either impact,
memory or gene dispersal.

~~~
neilk
Nope. Wrong, wrong, wrong.

~~~
confluence
List an achievement you don't think fits the above statement and is of the
type you believe the OP wishes to accomplish.

~~~
neilk
I don't know what's wrong with OP's life or who he envies (I asked, which
nobody else has done so far...) but I can answer for myself.

You presuppose that there are certain things in life which are "mine" and that
significance means that I enlarge those things, like a ripple in a pond. But
you observe, correctly, that few of us make a great splash. Our ripples are
lost in the chaos.

Okay, first of all - we all can improve the welfare of others. Small ripples
can be good enough.

But the main fallacy in your argument is that there is a "me" whose impact
needs to be enlarged. I believe this is fundamentally incorrect. What is the
distinction between me and you right now? I have high-bandwidth communication
going on between the neurons in my skull, but they're doing a low-bandwidth
dance with yours right now too. This is why our achievements are lost in the
chaotic echoes, because _we_ are chaotic echoes. There never was a time when
they were not just chaotic echoes. Things become arbitrary and meaningless
when you succumb to the illusion that things are otherwise.

With everything in my life that has had lasting value, there is a certain
dissolving of the boundaries between myself and others. I don't mean altruism,
I mean something more than that. I'm not sure I can explain it better than
Chuang Tzu.

<http://home.earthlink.net/~bchaney/ty/joy-of-fishes.htm>

~~~
init0
heh heh :)

------
JohnHaugeland
If you feel like you haven't achieved much in life, go achieve something.

I know that sounds glib - maybe even unfair - but it's also easier than it's
ever been, especially if you're a programmer.

Start with something stupid. Buy a domain and implement it.

Then put in a little more effort to think of something a little less stupid.

Repeat until you have your pride back.

~~~
init0
I have about 370 such articles on my blog, but no I'm not happy yet...

------
xiaoma
Stop thinking of people being "better" or "worse", and stop thinking so much
about yourself. Try focusing your attention on your interests and goals
instead (the goals themselves, not your evaluation of your performance).

If you do that for a month you'll likely find yourself feeling a lot better.

------
tomasien
I'm amazed how many people are chastising the OP for worrying about job status
and pay. He's NOT. He's explicitly saying that DESPITE making MORE than his
peers, he feels like a loser.

That's a healthy way to feel. Save up, cut your costs, and then quit your job
and try to do something amazing.

~~~
init0
You Sir, you read my mind!

------
tehwebguy
Maybe your outside validation so far has come from people that don't really
"get it"?

People on the outside may be easily impressed (parents, friends,
acquaintances) but maybe you don't quite believe it because they haven't poked
holes in your accomplishments so far?

Yes, I am projecting.

------
oe
I had the same exact feeling at 25. My advice would be to work on small,
achievable (side) projects and focusing on finishing each project before
starting a new one. I remember having lots of ideas but never really finishing
anything great or meaningful, which was a source of anxiety back then.

Remember, you don't have to create a new RoR or Facebook to feel successful.
For example, many small open source projects provide great value for a number
of people. Now at 30, I'm happy to be able to list a number of things I have
done, however small or big they are.

------
mikecane
>>>not achieved much in life

Your expectations are wrong then.

EDIT: You asked what to _do_. Change your expectations. Really, that's
probably the root of things. What are you calling "achievement," to begin
with?

~~~
init0
Some break through that will make people to remember you for a long time?

~~~
mikecane
Why? Who was big in 1889? Hell, in 1960? How many classic books have you read?
Those books have been in print over 100 years, yet have you read them?

------
angersock
A piece of advice that has served me well: "Life is about more than trying to
see how high up into the upper-middle class you can get."

Consider your three given metrics.

Money is, ultimately, just a measure of how much economic influence you have
available. You don't even need to have your own money in order to make a dent
--somebody working for a non-profit or trading company probably controls
wealth far in excess of whatever you'll be able to scrape together. The value
of money isn't even constant across regions: a pauper in the Bay could live
like a king in Houston. From this we see that money is not a reliable
yardstick.

A job, especially one for someone else doing something you don't enjoy, is
just a way of accumulating money. If you aren't rewarded by the work, you are
just wasting the reserve of hours you were given at birth. There's plenty that
needs doing out there, and plenty of people that'll pay you for it. Even with
a "good" job, you are not guaranteed respect by society: a lot of folks who do
construction are viewed with contempt by people who've never tried to float
drywall properly in their lives, and a lot of folks who design beautiful
architectures go utterly unseen and unappreciated by the public who consumes
their software. So, jobs are not a good measure of self-worth either.

Status is arbitrary and something that is accorded to you _by others_. Valuing
yourself in that fashion is much like valuing yourself based on how popular
with your preferred gender--it's something over which you ultimately have not
the final say, and so makes you vulnerable to "market fluctuations". Status is
just good marketing, one way or the other, and don't for a second conflate
your perceived worth with your actual value as a human being.

~

In the end, you need to remember that the default case is still failure, and
that in half a century you'll be dead, and in a century more more than likely
completely forgotten.

This being the case, enjoy every morning and opportunity to try something new,
put yourself out on the line, and go to bed each day secure in the knowledge
that hey, you're ultimately free to play the game however is most enjoyable to
you.

And don't worry about indicators that won't mean anything when you're worm
food along with the people who would've judged you. :)

~~~
init0
> in a century more more than likely completely forgotten. Yes, but there are
> few people whom we still remember who were on this earth ages ago, how did
> they manage to be that?

------
kaliblack
Since the question is about what I (the reader) would do, I'll answer it from
that POV. I'm 35 and I've had that feeling ever since I can remember. To me
it's a feeling of wanting growth and movement in all aspects of my life. I
adopted the motto "always happy, never satisfied," which sums it up perfectly
for me. Only when I'm feeling down do I feel like a loser. I make sure I take
stock and be thankful for what I have achieved, otherwise it's easy to get
caught up in all my unmet goals.

------
d135-1r43
If I look at my achievements that I am proud of, they have do not link to
traditional status symbols like money and job. I see both achievement in my
professional career and in my private life. And all achievements would be
possible if I had no $$, a more basic job and a lesser status.

Try to find your achievements in being a friend, being a valuable person in
your community. Do arts. Publish your art.

Try to be part of a community of crazy people, people who try things out,
people who motivate you.

------
peterchon
When you feel like a loser, do something good for someone else. It doesn't
have to be for strangers or charity-specific.

Call your parents, hell - go see them and take them to a movie on your dime.
Buy a video game for your nephew/niece and play with them. Call your friends
up and buy a round of beer!

When you stop thinking about "YOUR" achievements and start thinking about
others, I'd bet you will feel a whole lot more successful.

------
japhyr
Do you do anything physical in a natural place on a regular basis? That's one
place to look.

Does your work have meaning? When you are 50 or 60 and you look back at your
life's work, will it have value? If not, you might try to find a socially
meaningful project to contribute to. It seems you've got valuable technical
skills; share them with a project that has the kind of value you'd like in
your life.

~~~
init0
Almost 0 physical work :\ And yes I have a blog and I contribute in free and
open source.

------
danieldk
Everything is impermanent and has no real nature. Learn to ride the waves of
change. Enjoy the small and beautiful things in life, the company of friends
and family, and don't be afraid of change.

For me, mindfulness meditation helped me understanding emotions, sensations,
and life in general. But running, hiking, or cycling, works for many people as
well. Give your mind peacefulness.

~~~
init0
Zomg! I started with mindfulness meditation last week.

------
helen842000
Give.

Time, money, advice, effort, compliments - whatever you have to give. After
you've ticked your own achievements off you need to expand your goals. Nothing
feels more rewarding than achieving something bigger than your own wants.

Something longer term, challenging & meaningful will give you direction,
purpose and greater success than just money alone.

------
b-man
Have more compassion for yourself.

Read this book to understand more what I'm talking about:

[http://www.amazon.com/Compassion-Self-Hate-Alternative-
Despa...](http://www.amazon.com/Compassion-Self-Hate-Alternative-
Despair/dp/0684841991)

~~~
init0
On it.

------
anandkulkarni
Channel that feeling into motivation to achieve more. A bit of dissatisfaction
is natural and happens to folks irrespective of what they may have achieved --
it can be a healthy force that pushes you to do more with your life.

------
andrewcooke
well, i don't feel like a loser. but then i've never thought of comparing
myself using $$ job and status.

i'd suggest growing up a bit. get some more perspective on life. do something
different. broaden your outlook.

you might also consider counselling. perhaps there are "issues" about trying
to please parents or whatever.

what i'm saying is that what's broken is not how you evaluate yourself (winner
or loser), but that you're actually doing the comparison at all. people are
different. value different things, want different things, care about different
things. you can't put them in a line.

------
utefan001
Buy a bike. Of course this will not work for everyone, but it might for
someone here. Sorry for the long post.

[http://velonews.competitor.com/2012/06/news/a-bicycle-
and-a-...](http://velonews.competitor.com/2012/06/news/a-bicycle-and-a-few-
friends-lead-a-big-man-into-an-even-bigger-world_226368)

[http://www.competitivecyclist.com/closeouts/ridley.454.html?...](http://www.competitivecyclist.com/closeouts/ridley.454.html?utm_source=website&utm_medium=HomeHero&utm_campaign=092712RidleyCloseouts)

From <http://redkiteprayer.com/2012/12/a-new-alchemy-of-speed/>

\------------------------------------------------------------

Let’s start with an audacious premise, that just by virtue of the fact that
you are reading these words, you are fast. I know. I know. “Bullshit,” you
think to yourself. But maybe it’s true, last week’s post not withstanding.

These things can be self-fulfilling, the placebo that cures what ails you.

Allow me to perform the trick of the medium, the palm-reader or the gazer into
crystal balls. Dim the lights. Put your credit card on the table.

You ride a bike. Oh yes, the low-hanging fruit. The obvious. But don’t you see
we’re already more than half-way there. Because not only do you a ride a bike,
but you ride a bike often, some might even say regularly. Wait. Wait. It’s
more than that. You actually define yourself, sketch the outlines of your deep
and true and core identity, in relation to the bike.

You are a cyclist, but you are more. You are a committed cyclist. In the back
of your mind, at some point, you have assigned yourself a sub-identity within
the cycloverse. You are a climber (grimpeur) or a rouleur. Maybe a sprinter or
a randonneur. It doesn’t matter, because you know which one you are, and you
know which one you are because you’ve tried to be at least one of the others
and found it didn’t suit you.

How am I doing? Uncanny, right? Look, every Robot with a neon sign out front
isn’t a charlatan. Some of us have true mystical powers. We see things. We
know.

And so you ride. You ride a lot. Maybe you ride through the winter, or maybe
you take an off-season. It doesn’t matter. Even if you use the term “winter
weight” un-ironically, you remain a cyclist, and you know, even as you shovel
another forkful of cake into your gaping maw, that you will return to the
bike. You have faith that it will set you free from these days of excess, the
license you’ve given to your id, that rotten son-of-a-bitch who doesn’t care a
whit how (not) fast you are in the spring.

It’s all alright, because you’re a cyclist.

And now we circle back to our premise that you are fast. “Pfffffttt!!” you
think again, “Have you met me?” And yes, I have. I know you. You’re that guy
who rides a bike, by virtue of which, you are fast.

No, you are not fast relative to Steve. Fucking Steve whose muscle-y ass
you’ve had to follow over hill and goddamned dale all summer long. Steve, who
once won things and knows how much his wheels weigh. Steve, who, despite being
faster and fitter and better adjusted than you are, is actually an alright
guy, and let’s be honest, if it wasn’t for Steve, we probably wouldn’t ride as
much as we do. Let’s not murder Steve, just because he’s fast. There are
better ways to bend the curve of velocity back toward our own very human
capabilities.

Go to the grocery store. Never mind a cart. You don’t need a cart. And forget
the basket. Put it down. Just walk the aisles. Up. Down. Frozen foods. The
chip aisle. Even allow yourself to wander into produce. It doesn’t matter.
Have a look around. Count the number of shoppers you couldn’t beat in a two-
up, town-line sprint. KAPOW! You’re fast.

Take your life, add a bike, sprinkle liberally with a ruthless realism and a
modest sense of humor. It’s that easy. You are fast.

\------------------------------------------------------------

~~~
init0
heh heh very well written Sir! I have a bike in my backyard waiting for me
from 8months now, I think it's time now!

------
Chris_X
As long as your expectations are not utterly unrealistic, lowering them won't
motivate you to do anything about it.

It helps if you know where you want to go, and you're doing something to get
there.

------
jenskanis
I tell my girlfriend how I feel. She always tells me she's proud and I'm not a
loser. Sometimes you just need somebody to give you some reassurance.

So go and talk to somebody you love.

------
lsiebert
I help people who are less fortunate. I listen to people, instead of waiting
for my turn to talk. I try to compare myself to myself, and improve on that
metric.

------
braveheart1723
give me half of your Hacker News karma points.

You'll feel much better about yourself - it's all about giving.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=GXy__kBVq1M)

<https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zqCT2aP4pSM>

------
sh4k
LSD and MDMA taught me how to love and appreciate myself and got me on the
road to get the most out of my life.

------
neilk
Why do you feel like a loser? That implies you're falling behind somebody else
-- who, and in what way?

~~~
init0
About the more famous.

------
checker659
Take a chance.

------
lostnet
> you have not achieved much in life

There are over 6 billion people on this planet. How many have you heard of by
name?

Of those you have heard of, how many appear to have happy lives and don't have
children who wont talk to them or belong on a MTV reality show?

I would say live well and if after you die you are remembered outside of your
friends and family then you most likely did something wrong.

~~~
theorique
_if after you die you are remembered outside of your friends and family then
you most likely did something wrong._

What?

What about Steve Jobs or Richard Feynman or Christopher Hitchens? (to pick
three random examples)

They are dead and well known because they are highly accomplished.

Of course, doing things because you expect to be remembered for it is
misguided. But being remembered after you die by large numbers of people is
not a sign that you did something wrong.

~~~
cjfont
I'm going to guess that lostnet is saying that it is easier to be remembered
for doing something wrong than for doing something right, although I'm not
sure what value that would have in terms of advice.

~~~
theorique
Guess so.

It certainly seems easier to get notoriety - at least for a short time - by
doing something significantly hurtful to people (e.g. die in a violent blaze
of glory while mass murdering others, like the recent incident in Newtown,
CT).

However, I agree that this isn't necessarily useful information for someone
who has an innocent question about feeling like a loser.

~~~
lostnet
The point I was trying to make is that trying to be at the top in one area
instead of comfortable in all areas of your life is really not the sign of a
person with a healthy self image and often a sign of someone to avoid at a
personal level, who is probably not a helpful to their own family.

I'm not big on the heros thing. But the people I looked up to as a child they
were people who could fix their own house, show me how to use physics to
rescue a lost toy, etc.

When I think of "successful" people like Henry Ford or even John Kennedy, I
think how great it is to be unrelated to the rich and famous.

I wont even touch the tech rich by name. But yes, I feel the same way about
them...

If you make more than those around and have more social status and you still
aren't happy then ask yourself what those around you have not how to get more
of what isn't helping.

------
paulbjensen
Go for a walk in the nearest Park, it's a good way to have a think about what
you want.

------
bjoe_lewis
I'm 21 and still feel exactly the same, except without "$$, job and status"

------
bobowzki
Exercise.

------
BigNuts
Dunno because i am 40 and i have never felt like a loser.

------
maliki
What do I do? Honestly?

I watch a slo-mo tiger woods fist pump* and get back to work.

<http://www.gifsoup.com/view/14342/tiger-woods-fist-pump.html>

------
Donito
I often feel the same way, and at times even feel wrong thinking it given my
$$, job, and status. I almost feel ungrateful feeling that way, but that's
beside the point.

In my case, I tend to feel like a loser when I'm exhausted from doing things I
don't particularly enjoy, and neglect the things I do. For example, spending
countless hours doing a job that doesn't particularly excite me (but still do
it well), and neglect my favorite activities such as playing soccer, dancing,
or going out with friends. Then begins the spiral loop of wondering "what you
have achieved", and looking at what others your age or younger have done. If
that's how you feel, you're not alone and thankfully there are ways to break
that mentality :)

When that happens to me, my best approach over time has been to pause for a
moment, take a step back, and reflect on my situation. Realize that at 25,
having $$, job, and status is actually "quite an achievement" that many others
wish they could have accomplished as well. Realize many of the things you take
for granted, like eating every day, having access to water, are a dream for
some in other parts of the globe. Being able to afford what you desire for the
most part (except maybe that Lamborghini), is a dream for many for many within
the country. All in all, on an absolute scale, you're definitely in a pretty
good spot and by no mean a "loser".

At that point, I usually feel better about myself. But that's only a temporary
fix, because the underlying issues are still there. Rethink your priorities in
life in terms of what provides YOU happiness. Forget about what society and
movies make you believe priorities should be, and think personal. A quote I
really like on the topic, from fight club, is:

"God damn it, an entire generation pumping gas, waiting tables; slaves with
white collars. Advertising has us chasing cars and clothes, working jobs we
hate so we can buy shit we don't need. We're the middle children of history,
man. No purpose or place. We have no Great War. No Great Depression. Our Great
War's a spiritual war... our Great Depression is our lives. We've all been
raised on television to believe that one day we'd all be millionaires, and
movie gods, and rock stars. But we won't. And we're slowly learning that fact.
And we're very, very pissed off."

Now don't get me wrong, it is possible you genuinely have a personal goal to
become a movie star, which would make you the happiest person on earth (but
again, that's beyond the point). So think hard about yourself and what really
motivates and makes you happy, and reset your priorities. Maybe it's worth not
staying as long at work, fix that bug tomorrow, and go play that soccer game
you've been craving for. Or maybe instead of spending an afternoon going to
some event you don't really want to go to is better spent hacking away this
fun idea you've been wanting to do for a while. Whatever makes you excites
you, make it and priority and find time for it. The rest really is secondary.
In my case, after a while I decided to make the bold move of quitting my job
for another that pays less, where I work longer hours, but that is oh soooooo
much more fun. I'm loving it and am super happy learning great stuff on a
daily basis, and being payed doing what I like. We're all different, so it's
up to you to find what your thing is :) Good luck, and I hope if you got this
far my answer helps.

~~~
init0
Thanks for the tip! Hope I shall find a way to balance my priorities soon!

